# Brand new Online Season Pass Manager



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

coming today to all models !

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-10/tivo-releases-online-season-pass-manager/

Later today, TiVo subscribers will gain the ability to re-order, transfer, or delete their Season Passes online at www.tivo.com/spm. Which is quite powerful when combined with the pre-existing web scheduling capabilities and To Do List functionality. This may seem like a minor feature, and perhaps it is in the grander scheme, but I can tell you its infinitely more efficient and practical to handle these tasks via computer than remote.

In addition to effectively segregating his and hers DVRs, as we have above, the new online Season Pass manager is also good for quickly cleaning up shows youre no longer interested in (or the networks have removed for you). *And it should even allow you to migrate all your Season Passes to a new TiVo  assuming theyre simultaneously active for a time.* 

Deleting and copying Season Passes is pretty straight forward. Check the shows, click the button. Reprioritization is done via some slick AJAXy drag and drop functionality. While Ive had access to the feature for a few days, I havent actually been home to track how quickly changes are propagated from the cloud down to our actual TiVo hardware. However, Im told it should happen in under 15 minutes. And, in some cases, Season Pass modifications may even appear near instantaneously.

To address some concerns that have cropped up in the forums No, this is not solely limited to Premiere hardware. And, yes, its not quite the whole home (automated) cooperative scheduling many of us have been pining for. But its a solid start. (Plus, in my case, cooperative schedule may not help much  we attempt to record must have shows on both TiVo units as our Cisco tuning adapters regularly flake out.)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Great news!!! Now all we need is co-op scheduling added to it...


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

Can't wait for this to be available. I just noticed recently that I have some duplicate Season passes across my Tivos. I assume I created them due to conflicts, but with the new season and shows switching days of the week, I don't have those conflicts anymore.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

this is up and working and actually very cool and useful. Lets you clone your season pass list from one box to another, or drag and drop your shows to re-arrange order


----------



## hearncl (Oct 16, 2006)

I take it this doesn't actually back up a Season Pass list. It would be great to be able to download a SP list from an old to a new TiVo (rather than just copy from one to the other).


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

hearncl said:


> I take it this doesn't actually back up a Season Pass list. It would be great to be able to download a SP list from an old to a new TiVo (rather than just copy from one to the other).


it does let you clone your list from an old tivo to a new one as long as they are both connected to the internet at the same time


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Margret from TiVo is looking into that functionality to see if it is possibly something they could add.


----------



## hearncl (Oct 16, 2006)

hearncl said:


> I take it this doesn't actually back up a Season Pass list. It would be great to be able to download a SP list from an old to a new TiVo (rather than just copy from one to the other).


In case you have a single TiVo, the hard drive crashes, and you need to re-establish your SPs.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is excellent. Thank you, Tivo!


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm...This just simply did not work for me...

I went in last night and made a TON of changes, deleted a bunch of old season passes, rearranged them. But when I left the season pass manager and returned after going to "Find TV Shows" it was all back to normal. I figured that my changes just had not been committed to my TiVo yet so I went to bed. This morning its still showing my old season pass list. Shows I had scheduled to record using the website were confirmed as scheduled on the TiVo so my box has definitely communicated with TiVo since my changes.

I will say I was very happy when I was using the new system. It is definitely a nice way to administer the season pass list, if only it worked for me :-/


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would definitely send feedback to them about it and send a message to tivodesign on twitter. It seems to choke on too many changes.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Airhead315 said:


> Hmm...This just simply did not work for me...
> 
> I went in last night and made a TON of changes, deleted a bunch of old season passes, rearranged them. But when I left the season pass manager and returned after going to "Find TV Shows" it was all back to normal. I figured that my changes just had not been committed to my TiVo yet so I went to bed. This morning its still showing my old season pass list. Shows I had scheduled to record using the website were confirmed as scheduled on the TiVo so my box has definitely communicated with TiVo since my changes.
> 
> I will say I was very happy when I was using the new system. It is definitely a nice way to administer the season pass list, if only it worked for me :-/


Ditto.

Make changes on web, they never happen on TiVo. This appears to be only useful for transferring Season Passes.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

deandashl said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Make changes on web, they never happen on TiVo. This appears to be only useful for transferring Season Passes.


I made a few season pass changes on the web and they were on my tivo 15 minutes later, including 3 moves and 2 deletions


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

I haven't tried to make any changes yet. My Tivo is still installing the update. I only have one Tivo HD, but I would really like to see a way to backup my season passes. I can look at the list online and did notice it doesn't seem to include auto record wishlists. This is very much a needed addition. But, maybe I am not seeing those because the update isn't in place. I do think this is a great new feature, and want to thank Tivo for adding it!


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I made a few season pass changes on the web and they were on my tivo 15 minutes later, including 3 moves and 2 deletions


i think it works now. But I should test it again.


----------



## tmeek (Nov 20, 2007)

I used the online season pass manager to change just one item in the order of my season passes. It took a full minute to process. At least with the TIVO itself I can make multiple changes before committing them (which then takes 5-10 minutes to process). Also, the online list of shows was not current, and I suspect the non-current list will overwrite my current TIVO list during the next sync.

This appears to be a very bad implementation of a decent idea.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Well, I'd like to see the online SPM, but I can't. For three days in a row, when I try to access it, I get the "You must change your privacy settings..." screen with the checkbox. I do that, it says I have to wait 24 hours, and then - I'm right back to that screen. 

What gives?

Update: I decided to try the TiVo Live Chat for the first time regarding this issue. The rep was immediately able to resolve the issue, and had me force a connection to update the box. I did so, and the online SPM is working! Great job, TiVo Support! :up:

Brad


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

it has many bugs and is pretty worthless right now


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

This is a step in the right direction, and will be useful when it works. I just wish it was available a year ago when I got my HD so I could have more easily migrated some of my passes from my S2DT.

Now, as someone above mentioned, once the bugs with this are eliminated, it seems that cooperative scheduling is the logical next step, and could probably leverage much of the functionality from online SP management. <fingers crossed>


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like the same ol' from Tivo - good idea, poorly done half-assed execution.


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

I tested it today and found worked for the most part with one exception.

I was able to transfer 60+ Season Passes from a S2 Dual Tuner to a Tivo HD but only after unselected all Season Passes from Fox (Fox and Cablevision in dispute in NJ).

What I found that if you dont remove channels that you no longer subscribe to the moving of the Season Passes will fail with an non descriptive error.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

This won't even allow me to rearrange online. If/when it works, it will be nice.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Very nice feature! Will come in handy. Would like to be able to see and manipulate manual recordings and AWRLs on the list.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Well mine transferred the season pass. Unfortunately the season pass doesn't see any of the programs as having upcoming episodes, even when there ARE upcoming episodes.


----------



## jkdawson (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, this sounds cool but all I can do is click the box to update my privacy level. It says it may take 24 hours to take effect so I can use the online service. I't been 4 days now and still stuck at the same screen.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Call them up.


----------



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

Transferring from THD to THD seems to work pretty quickly for me. This will be handy to have when I upgrade my drives, but I agree with the backup suggestion.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

is it too much to ask to keep the same order of your season passes when you transfer all from box 1 to box 2. now I have to manually drag and drop 33 season passes


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> is it too much to ask to keep the same order of your season passes when you transfer all from box 1 to box 2. now I have to manually drag and drop 33 season passes


So not too happy with that gift horse, huh? Considering the alternative of manually recreating the Season Passes on box 2, I would think that the 30 seconds or so of dragging and dropping not being a big deal.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> So not too happy with that gift horse, huh? Considering the alternative of manually recreating the Season Passes on box 2, I would think that the 30 seconds or so of dragging and dropping not being a big deal.


except that if you try to more than 2 or 3 drag and drops it doesn't save them


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

tivoknucklehead said:


> except that if you try to more than 2 or 3 drag and drops it doesn't save them


I thought you could check them all and move the whole group to another box? Am I wrong?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

daveak said:


> I thought you could check them all and move the whole group to another box? Am I wrong?


Yes, you can move an entire set of season passes. However, don't count on the order being preserved. In my experience you get all the passes transferred, just completely randomized.

What the previous poster was hinting at was if you make more than a couple of changes via the drag-and-drop interface, it seems most of them are discarded.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

DaveDFW said:


> Yes, you can move an entire set of season passes. However, don't count on the order being preserved. In my experience you get all the passes transferred, just completely randomized.
> 
> What the previous poster was hinting at was if you make more than a couple of changes via the drag-and-drop interface, it seems most of them are discarded.


yes, this is true and still not fixed. About the only thing this app is good for is doing a mass transfer of your season passes from an old tivo to a new one. I have then found it easier to then re-arrange them on the tivo itself than online because the order will be random and it is not saving drag and drops


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

seems to be working much better now vs a few weeks ago


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

What is it doing better? Not doing every thing one at a time?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> What is it doing better? Not doing every thing one at a time?


before it would not save my moves half the time. yesterday I made many changes and it saved them all


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

This tool still isn't working for me. I just attempted to make five changes, all of which were discarded.

Another abandoned half-completed feature from Tivo!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

A backup feature could solve the issue of temporarily suspending Season Passes asked for in multiple other threads. Move the Season Pass into storage, then move it to another box or deactivate it from storage EVEN IF it's too early for upcoming new episodes to be in the guide.

Barbeedoll


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

DaveDFW said:


> What the previous poster was hinting at was if you make more than a couple of changes via the drag-and-drop interface, it seems most of them are discarded.


This happened to me today.


----------



## tmeek (Nov 20, 2007)

Too bad it does not work. I have several times, over a period of weeks, used the online system to delete various items from my season pass. The deletions never take effect on my Tivo box.

Deleting items from a season pass is a nightmare. Deleting even a single item on my Tivo box causes at least 30 minutes of downtime. You would think Tivo would know about the concept of multi-tasking.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

tmeek said:


> Deleting items from a season pass is a nightmare. Deleting even a single item on my Tivo box causes at least 30 minutes of downtime. You would think Tivo would know about the concept of multi-tasking.


How many season passes do you have? I have never had it take more then 1 or 2 minutes on any of my TiVos. I will admit even 2 minutes is painfully slow but 30 minutes is insane!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

segaily said:


> ...I will admit even 2 minutes is painfully slow but 30 minutes is insane!


And sounds like an exaggeration...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I've got nearly 100 season passes & ARWLs and never have to wait over a couple of minutes. Even after rearranging the SP list and deleting a SP.


----------

